# Automatisierungstechnik und Linux als Host



## SPSSchlumpf (29 Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite z.Z. noch mit Windows 7. Allerdings nutze ich für die verschiedenen Aufgaben, teilweise für ganze Projekte, eigenen virtuelle Maschinen. Dazu nutze ich z.Z. noch VMWare, aber ich hätte auch kein Problem mit VirtualBox.
Ich habe also eine Machine mit Step7/Tia/Wincc und anderen häufiger genutzen Anwendungen, eine andere mit von mir seltener genutzen Anwendungen wie Lenze, SEW Moviesuite usw.
Eine mit älteren Programmen die noch auf XP-Basis laufen, wieder eine andere für C#, C++ usw.

Nun überlege ich das Host-Betriebssystem nicht auf Windows 10, sondern auf Linux (z.B. Mint) umzustellen, und dort mit den derzeitigen Guest-Systemen unter Win 7 weiter zu arbeiten.
Das sollte von der reinen Software her keine Probleme geben. Zumindest war das bisher so, mit Win7 als Host. 
Allerdings bin ich nicht sicher ob das auch für "jede" Hardware "jetzt und in Zukunft" gilt. Also ob z.B. USB-Can-Adapter für Lenze, oder der SEW-USB Adapter. Natürlich kann ich jetzt alles probieren, aber da sitze ich vermutlich ewig dran.

Daher die Frage: Arbeitet schon jemand mit Linux als Host, Windows7/8/10 als Guest im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik, und hat Erfahrung mit Software und Hardware (Programmieradapter etc) in der Praxis?
Wie sieht das aus wenn es für Linux keinen Treiber gibt, aber für den Guest schon? Funktioniert das, oder muss z.B. ein USB-Adapter zwingend auch immer vom Host erkannt und nutzbar sein?

Grüsse
Torsten


----------



## Frohnius (29 Januar 2021)

hi,
ich hatte das lange am laufen ...
wirtsystem war debian stretch ...
als virtualisierung habe ich KVM und virt-manager benutzt ...
(dafür von grund auf LVM installieren, dass man die volumes für die gäste machen kann und kein image nutzen muss)

usb reicht man am besten einfach durch und überlässt dem rest des gastsystems und hatte damit nie probleme ...
einziger haken ist immer die grafikkarte - die wird als "standard" erzeugt, läuft aber problemlos in jeder auflösung ohne ruckeln usw
(müsste man mal suchen - zum teil gab es schon ansätze die hardware an den gast durchzureichen ...)

ich hatte ein ubuntu als gast für c++ und python 
einige ubuntu server zum teste/entwickeln ...
win10 für codesys 
und ein weiteres win10 "für den rest" ...

aktuell habe ich wieder die andere ssd drin und nutze nur win10 .... und in der virtualbox ein ubuntu - 
das kann man aber knicken - windows ist mist als wirt kein speed mit virtualbox und mit vmware-player nicht besser

ich werde wieder wechseln ... blankes win10 hat null geschwindigkeitsvorteile - ausser man möchte vll daddeln ...
edit ...
wenn ich z.b. gimp unter windows öffne braucht das 11 sekunden .. unter linux ca. 1 sekunde ...
das selbe bei LOGOsoft z.b. 
auf der gleichen ssd sind die dateisysteme unter linux wohl ungleich schneller ...
(ich habe bsd auf meinen server mit zfs - filesystem ... da läuft eine postgresql auf hdd die im stresstest mit werten von ssd mithalten kann)

als hardware habe ich einen ryzen threadripper mit 16 kernen und 32GB ram ...


----------



## Fluffi (29 Januar 2021)

USB läuft bei einer VM doch auf dem Host im Pass-Through Modus. D.h. der Treiber spielt nur auf dem Guest-System eine Rolle. Also ich hatte da bislang noch keine Probleme. Mal abgesehen davon wirst du von den verschiedensten Herstellern im Automationsbereich eh kaum Treiber für Linux für irgendwas bekommen. Bei VM machen lediglich PCI-Geräte Probleme. Da ist das mit dem Pass-Through ein Problem. Aber außer USB-Geräte gibts doch heute (fast) keine separate HW mehr. Wenn dir der Speed auf der VM langt und Grafikkartenmäßig alles passt, warum nicht.


----------



## Ralle (30 Januar 2021)

Ich denke das wird schon gehen, aber noch immer haben viele Laptops das eine oder andere Problem mit Linux. Es gibt ja auch nur wenige Hersteller, die einen Laptop direkt mit Linux verkaufen.
Ich hab ein Macbook Pro mit diversen virtuellen Maschinen, da lief bisher alles, was ich an Software benötigte inkl. TIA, Codesys, Seriell zu USB.


----------



## mbi (30 Januar 2021)

Hallo
Ich arbeite seit dem neuen Laptop (ca 1 Jahr) mit Ubuntu und VMware Player.
Nicht ohne Systemhänger muss ich sagen.
Was ich z.B. nicht zum laufen gekriegt hab war die Kommunikation mit Yaskawa FU.
Ich und mein Kollege hatten schon immer die Vermutung (auch schon früher mit Win7) das die USB 3.0 Schnittstellen irgendwie nicht so richtig in der VM funktionieren wenn man so USB Adapter hat welche dann einen virtuellen COM Port generieren. 
Was ja oft bei so FU oder USB to CAN etc der Fall ist.
Beim alten Laptop hatten wir auch noch USB 2.0 Schnittstellen da konnte man dann umstecken und nochmals probieren meist mit Erfolg.
Bei meinem Neuen ist alles 3.0 muss also nicht am Linux gelegen haben.
Kennt jemand auch das Problem?
Zum Glück hab ich den alten Laptop noch behalten z.B. so COMTEXT Panel laden denke ich möchte ich war nicht versuchen mit dem Neuen lieber noch nee echte RS232 Schnittstelle.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Januar 2021)

Die VM sind in der Zwischenzeit richtig gut.
Auf meinem Server läuft Proxmox und darunter dann die div. Anwendungen als Container oder VM.
Tolle Lösung, Absolut stabil, noch nie einen Absturz.
Backup, Snapshot alles klasse.

Aber:
Auf einem Notebook ist es schwieriger. Hier muss die Hardware einfach vom Host-Linux einigermassen vernünftig unterstützt werden.
Vorher informieren und probieren ist angesagt.
Als Linux-Distribution ist da Fedora oder Arch gar nicht schlecht. Beide sind aktueller als Debian oder Ubuntu und machen auf aktueller Hardware weniger Zicken.
Gibt es Probleme mit div. Devices, dann kann man u.U. Passtrough nutzen. Aber da ist schon viel Wissen und auch Suche notwendig.
Linux ist dabei aber deutlich einfacher zu handeln als Windows.

Mein Fazit:
Der weg kann steinig sein, aber man bekommt es meist zum Laufen.
Funktional gibt es eigentlich kaum einen nennenswerten Vorteil gegenüber Windows als Hostsystem.
Der Kostenvorteil ist auch eher gering ... besonders wenn man auch noch die Zeit für die Einrichtung reechnet.
Aber es macht Spass und man lernt doch so Einiges 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

